# der Garten ist erfüllt von Magnolienduft



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Apr. 2015)

Hi,

gestern morgen stand der Garten in einer Duftwolke. 6 meiner 10 __ Magnolien blühen, die große Sternmagnolie geht nun aber leider schon wieder dem Ende entgegen

           

Magnolia stellata - da stehen 3 Stück im Garten
Magnolia "__ George Henry Kern"
Magnolia x soulangiana
Magnolia x loebneri "Leonard Messel"
Magnolia x brooklynensis "__ Yellow Bird" - wird sich in 1-2 Tagen zeigen obs auch wirklich ne gelbe/gelbgrüne Magnolie ist sieht jedenfalls vielversprechend aus

die Magnolia "__ Gold Star" braucht noch 3-4 Tage
und die beiden Magnolia "Lennei" und "__ Heaven Scent" werden noch 2-3 Jahre brauchen, die sind erst gepflanzt worden

und nen leicht duftender __ Rhododendron war auch dazwischen

MfG Frank


----------



## Tinky (17. Apr. 2015)

Sieht toll aus!

Schade, dass die genau wie die Rhododendren immer nur so kurz in voller Pracht zu bewundern sind!
Ich habe auch eine Magnolie...letztes Jahr mit genau einer Blüte - dieses Jahr sind es schon 4!
Ist aber auch keine 2 m hoch


----------



## samorai (17. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Frank!
Sind ja schon tolle Bäume! Sie blühen zwar sehr kurz aber wer mehrere  hat wird feststellen, das nicht alle zur selben Zeit blühen, so wie bei Frank auch.
Wer sie schön findet, kann mit ihr im Garten wunderschöne Frühlings-Akzente setzen.
Heute früh war ein kleiner Bericht in "Servus TV", ein Garten mit über 200 Arten, in der Süd-Schweiz,  .....wie muß der erst riechen?

Ich kann leider nur Süd-Lage anbieten!
      

Gruß Ron!


----------



## muh.gp (17. Apr. 2015)

Mein Magnoliengeruch kommt inzwischen aus dem Grünabfall...

Sieben Tage eine wahre Pracht, zahle ich seit Tagen den Preis für den tollen Anblick... Massenhaft Blütenblätter auf Rasen und im Teich. Na ja, das Ende ist absehbar, inzwischen sind nur noch vereinzelte Blüten am Baum. Und so war das noch vor einer Woche:


----------



## laolamia (17. Apr. 2015)

moin!

sternmagnolienfeuerwerk ist vorbei 
  

susan 
und
yellow bird

folgen in einigen tagen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Apr. 2015)

ich hoffe ich bekomme dieses Jahr endlich mal meine schon lange gesuchte Magnolia macrophylla. So ein laubwerfender Baum mit 60-100cm langen Blättern und Blüten -40cm Durchmesser schießt selbst unter den __ Magnolien den Vogel ab

MfG Frank


----------



## laolamia (22. Apr. 2015)

__ yellow bird bei abendlicht....


----------



## jolantha (22. Apr. 2015)

Tolle __ Magnolien bei Euch ! 
Meine Magnolie hat nur einen einzige Blüte !!!  Und da freu ich mich wahnsinnig drüber .
Hab sie letzten Herbst umgepflanzt, und sie sah die ganze Zeit einfach nur tot aus, und dann kam die eine Knospe !
Sie lebt . 
  
Die Sternmagnolie ist von weiß in rosa umgefärbt. Auch schön


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Apr. 2015)

Hi Anne,

deine __ rosa Sternmagnolie scheint eher ne Magnolia x loebneri "Leonard Messel" zu sein

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (24. Apr. 2015)

Frank, kann ja sein, daß es die ist, aber ich habe sie als *weiße* Magnolie gekauft, und das war sie ja auch
die ersten Jahre. Wieso ist sie jetzt rosa ??


----------



## jule (24. Apr. 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

erstaunlich wie unterschiedlich das ist... 

Meine Magnolie ist komplett abgeblüht - im Moment kämpfe ich noch mit den Blütenblättern in der Wiese, den Beeten und dem Teichnetz. Sie treibt schon ganz grün aus

Liebe Grüße Jule


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Apr. 2015)

Hi Anne,

so was kann u.a klimatische Ursachen haben

meine "Goldstar" blüht je nach Wärme/Luftfeuchte mal gelb, mal eher grün

und meine "Leonard Messel" ist in kühleren Jahren auch eher weiß am blühen (dann fallen die rosa Blütenknospen und Ausseiten der Blütenblätter auch nicht auf)


----------



## jolantha (25. Apr. 2015)

Danke Frank, 
ich hab ihr ja letztes Jahr einen Platz im Halbschatten gegönnt, vorher stand sie in voller Sonne.
Vielleicht hat das ja auch was damit zu tun


----------

